

Porn and Mirror Neurons - cwan
http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2009/08/porn_and_mirror_neurons.php

======
yan
For those interested in mirror neurons, Dr. Ginger Campbell (of the very good
'brain science podcast') had an episode dedicated to them:
<http://docartemis.com/brainsciencepodcast/2008/06/39-arbib/>

